
Stoning could be last ditch defense against school shooters - vezycash
http://www.mcall.com/news/breaking/mc-pol-schuylkill-county-blue-mountain-bucket-of-rocks-in-classes-20180323-story.html
======
celticninja
Is this an April Fool?

